# First timer here. Meow all.



## nof (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm a first time cat owner here. I got two cat's, Aleric King of the Goths ( Al ) and Estabanza Zapatista ( Esta, or Momma Cat ), that I love to death. I like unique cat names.  I'm completely unexperienced with cats so I registered here because I have a lot of questions and enjoy talking with other cat lovers. I'll see you around the forums. I haven't got any pics yet but their coming soon.

I've had cat's in the house when I was younger but this is my first total owernership of some beautiful felines.

Funny story how we got the cats. Esta came to us by was of a place called the Last Post here in Connecticut. She was a little kitty full of energy and spice that was clearly a unique member of the 60 cats they had there. We take her home and she adjusted right away, hanging out with us, being cranky in the mornings, ets.  4 days later we wake up and the cats gone, and their were footprints on the top of one our cars. The cat jumped of our 2nd story poarch and booked!

We kept trying to get her back before winter came. She hung out in the woods behind her house and we could hear her cry all the time. We put out food and clean water for her and she was eating it. One time we almost got her back but she freaked out while we were carrying her and really clawed my roomate up bad. After that we heard no more meows from the woods and the food stopped getting eaten. 

5 months later, and many nights of -10 degree temperatures our neihbor calls us and says he might of found our cat. We go next door and their is our Esta, a little bigger and much furrier than before calm and serene eating food of our neihbors poarch. I guess she had her fun and wanted to come home. We picked her up and brought her inside without incident. 

The kicker is she's gonna have babies extremely soon! We thought she looked a little fat. The vet checked her out and besides being a little thin she's in good health. Somebody must of fed her while she was outside. Sometimes I call her a little ***** kitty. Leaves for 5 months and comes back all knocked up and looking for support! 

The other cat we picked up from a friend of my mothers 3 days before we found Esta again! 

Al is a 7 month old black and white boy kitty. He's obviosly my cat. He's a big baby and doesn't act up to his namesake. Whenever he comes in my room he just whines and meows for no reason. It's kinda cute. He loves his toys and I make sure to play with him on a regular basis. Don't tell my bar buddies this but I really love this kitty and baby him to death. He sleeps under the covers with me. Right now he's on my lap trying to attack the mouse, oh wait, he's got something to say:

aaweaeae 9 sas99sd9'''',,,''lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

From what I've read I think Al might of been removed from the litter early. He tries to suckly on me whenever he can. Why is that?

Anyway Esta, who obviosly likes my roomate better, is a quiet mama kitty who just sleeps wherever now. She beats up Al on a regular basis. It's kinda funny watching her fat guy waddle back and forth when she's trying to catch up to a young kitty half her age. She's very lovey but also annoying when it comes to eating. Probably from eating garbage all her life she loves to try and get people food, and is not afraid to genrly prod and poke you when she wants it. Bad kitty!

Esta starts making a puking sound and motion but then just stops. Another question I need help on...

Anyway I've typed far enough now. Hope I didn't bore you. 

A big Hello from a cat newbie. I hope to learn from you guys to take care of my cats ( and their babies ) right and make them healthy.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, it sounds like you have 2 lovely characters in your hands!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey there welcome and have fun here


----------



## HardRocker (Feb 23, 2004)

"Hi" I'm new too! I have always had cats though. My house is a zoo. I have 3 dogs, 1 hampster, and 4 cats. I used to have 5 but I died from Auto Immune Disorder.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome nof, Al, and Esta!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi! I'm glad you got your little delinquent back.  Welcome to the Cat Forum.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*First timer here. meow all*

Welcoem to cat forum.
What an adventure your little Esta had :!: I'm so glad you got her back  

seashell


----------



## nof (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks guys and gals for the warm welcome!

Esta is doing very well. I think she's happy being home and getting nice full meals.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

I am running behind here, but hello and welcome to the forum.

I just read your other thread and I want you to know that I love my kitty too!

:wink: 

Peace,
Mike


----------

